

It is time for Apple to become little more Open - luckydev
http://luckydev.tumblr.com/post/31452124144/it-is-time-for-apple-to-become-little-more-open

======
duiker101
I like Apple products. But I hate Apple. I bought a mac mini and an iPhone 3g
when it came out. I loved it. I bought everything just to make apps, and I did
it. But I learn one thing: Apple doesn't care about me, only about the money
that I bring them. Everyone always says how great their Customer Support is,
everyone that is not a developer. They do not care about your problem, they
will not try to help you. No info, no help. And this will not change because
as soon as you step out other ten will take your place. They do not care about
your need as a developer. If you are not fine with this, leave, you will not
be missed. And I left. Never to return.

~~~
tobylane
You bought products, you're a customer. You make products, you're not a
customer. You need them more than they need you (unless you're talking about
roadblock problems for an insignificant portion of developers.

~~~
duiker101
Are you sure? how do you think makes more money with the AppStore? Also i paid
to be a developer so i still am a customer. And if it was for that even normal
customers need more a computer than what Apple needs them...

You are also forgetting that if it wasn't for the developers that created the
content in the AppStore the iPhone would have been just a phone like all the
others.

------
corwinstephen
You essentially countered your own argument there. The fact that you've
admitted you understand that the immense profits they made last quarter were a
direct result of their closed policy is evidence that deep down, even you
don't truly believe they should be more open.

I think a more correct title would be, "Wouldn't it be nice if Apple was more
open?"

------
mbesto
Sorry, but no.

> _I thought I could happily develop using them for the next 2-2.5 years_

If we want the market and ecosystem to continue to grow (thus keeping your
job) then it's a damn good thing things like this happen. Be happy Apple
continues to deliver you a mass audience with a solid distribution network.

~~~
luckydev
I have no regrets in choosing to do iOS development. And they change brought
is much needed.

But they could have made some official announcement some months back. guys
like me could have waited and got the new ones.

------
tobylane
What you bought are still useful devices with all the bugs the Simulator
doesn't represent, and then the Simulator for the different screen size.

What are you going to move to where you can avoid this?

~~~
luckydev
i dont want to move anywhere. things are worse in other spaces.

iphone 5 is awesome. the point i was trying to make was, if they had notified
us before the screen change, i could have waited and got the new ones.

I didnt say this when they released iphone 4s or iPhone 3gs where there wasn't
a screen size change.

~~~
tobylane
You bought them a whole year ago, is that year of an app in the app store not
easily paying $300 for a new ipod?

They wouldn't announce it that far ahead, it'd stop people buying the then
current version.

------
jiggy2011
I don't see that this is any worse than android where you have a huge number
of differing screen sizes.

One problem though with the growing number of devices is the cost involved in
testing web apps. Especially if you want to support retina screens and such.

